# UK Flu Survey



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

Would you like to participate in a national flu survey? You don't have to have flu! You log in once a week and report any symptoms.

http://www.flusurvey.org.uk/

*The UK flu survey *

The internet has been used to monitor patterns of influenza-like-illness (ILI) in the Netherlands and Belgium since 2003, in Portugal since 2005 and Italy since 2007. The UK flu survey extends this system to the UK.

In contrast with traditional systems it obtains data directly from the general public. It is regarded by scientists and public health officials as an extremely useful surveillance system for flu.

Participants report weekly on any symptoms they have experienced since their last visit, after which they receive an assessment of whether their symptoms (if they have any) are consistent with flu.

Participants receive regular updates on epidemic progress, and all the latest news and advice about flu.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have joined and ill try to remember to keep doing it weekly.
I think its a great idea and hope people do join in so that the path of the flue can be traced.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

The idea is good but the map for e.g. could not be more wrong. I suppose it will take a year or so to get toa useful stage.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Pusser now changed to Female :roll: 
I have passed it on to all my email address's so the Survey will get passed around and around but it will only work if the more people do it.


----------

